
The Most Annoying Website - feross
https://theannoyingsite.com/
======
masonic
You _obnoxious asshole_.

Clicktrap sites aren't annoying. Or funny. At _minimum_ , you cost everybody
what context that page/tab was in.

WARNING: do NOT, in fact, click on this. If you really want to be a dupe, do
it in an expendable incognito session... but it's not worth it.

------
feross
Hi, I'm the author of theannoyingsite.com. Feel free ask me any questions.

I also gave a talk at dotJS about how the site works, if you're interested.
[https://www.dotconferences.com/2017/12/feross-
aboukhadijeh-t...](https://www.dotconferences.com/2017/12/feross-aboukhadijeh-
the-most-annoying-website)

------
dbelchamber
wow, this is a work of art

~~~
feross
High praise! Thank you very much.

------
africasiaeuro
{Press that damn space bar - go ahead and you will see that it fits the
description} LOL .. get outta here ..

